# Saw Daisy today- OMG!!!!



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I saw my little fluffa butt today and omg she is too cute and is the sweetest thing ever!! She had more energy than the energizer bunny, lol. I swear her tail must have had a motor it was going a mile a minute, lol. The squeaks, playful growls and barks were the cutest ever!!! I am in HEAVEN!!!! :wub:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG....look at that face!!! :wub: :wub: I just love her! She's soooooo adorable! :wub2:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

She is a really, really cute puppy!!!!! :wub:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

she so cute. :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh Lordy, Daisy is WAY too cute...I just cant wait til you get to take her home.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Such a sweet lil face!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Daisy is too cute!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just a real live babydoll!!!!! So adorable..........and I know you can't wait!!!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OHHHHHH I KNOW how you feel so well, when I went to meet Mr Wookie, he reminded us of THAT bunny too and we laughed and laughed and thought his tail was the wind up crank.

Daisy is so cute... believe me, once you have her home, all the wait will be worth is.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

OMG, she just gets cuter and cuter!!! Look at that face! :wub: 

Linda


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww that is one precious picture for sure!!! :wub: I bet now you really can't wait after getting to spend some time with her! :biggrin:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh she is just TOO CUTE!! Who are you getting her from again? I'm sure you've said previously, but I can't remember! She looks very sweet! I bet it was hard to walk out of there!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

lol, she wore me out with all her energy. :smheat: It was too cute. When ever I go to take a picture she would charge the camera, lol. So yes, it was impossible to get pictures. :biggrin: 

Thank you for the kind words about Daisy. We do appreciate it. :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a beautiful little girl! Only a few more weeks until you get to bring her home, right? I am so excited for you!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-so glad the two of you could meet face to face finally-she is soooo adorable :wub: :wub: :wub: I'm sure you got to enjoy some wonderful puppy breath-I just love it :smheat:


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

She is definately worth the wait. What a gorgeous girl!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Couldn't wait to see your pics today......she is just beautiful!

What a darling face...and she has that cute, happy look in her eyes!

You are going to be in heaven!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

She's a real beauty :wub: ! Glad you got to spend some time with her - it won't be long now :Happy_Dance: , but I know it seems like an eternity! :bysmilie:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Let me give you some advice but it might be too late - TAKE A LARGE BAG with you next time if it's not the pick up day.

She is adorable - I am surprised you walked away "puppyless" from there ..

I want to eat her up


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Daisy is DELECTABLE :heart: . Sarah


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

Awwwww........ You finally met your little furbaby.. She's gorgeous! Just a few more weeks... I can't wait to see pics of her in her new room!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh MY!... What a little doll-baby!! :wub:


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

I can already tell....that is going to be one spoiled maltese!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I hadn't realized this was your first time meeting her in person! WOW, that IS a big deal!!!!!!!!

You must be in puppy heaven right now! Only Three more weeks!!!! (right?)


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

She is so cute! I'm so excited for you. She'll be coming home before you know it.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I have 3 more weeks to go before she is finally home. :wub: She was too cute, all the puppy kisses and running back and forth to my husband and I. It was too funny. He would play with her and her with him then she would turn around and run over to me and play with me some and then repeat. It was like she could not get enough of us and of course we could not get enough of her. She is a little love bug. :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

awwww....shes too cute!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

What an adorable face!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Very cute!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Too cute for words!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

She is scrumptious! You are so lucky to be able to visit her at this age. I bet you hate to leave her there!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

how did you manage to leave without her! Daisy is a beautiful little girl thank you for sharing the pictures with us!!! :wub:


----------



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

What a beautiful little girl! I was looking at your previous topic where you posted pictures of her room, and wow! She deserves it.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

OMG is right!! She is sooooooooooo darling. I just love her!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: :wub: oh my gosh, I didn't think Daisy could get any cuter, she is BEAUTIFUL :wub: I can't wait for you to get her, the day you pick her up you have to get lots of pictures.
Beautiful baby girl wait till you see your room :yes: you are going to love it and all your toys and clothes. I hope she's not as wild as Matilda, my goodness everyday I spend a few minutes putting all her toys away, wish I could teach her to pick them up and put them back :yes:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Did I miss where you're getting her from? She's so pretty, I was just curious.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Super adorable! Her pickup day is just around the corner.


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

AAAWWW!! She's soooo cute!! Can't wait to see her in her new bedroom!! :wub:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Aug 2 2008, 09:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=615068


> I saw my little fluffa butt today and omg she is too cute and is the sweetest thing ever!! She had more energy than the energizer bunny, lol. I swear her tail must have had a motor it was going a mile a minute, lol. The squeaks, playful growls and barks were the cutest ever!!! I am in HEAVEN!!!! :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMIDOG! What a doll! I know you can't wait to get her! 

Cyndi


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG, she is just too cute for words. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Only 3 more weeks to go!! With all the time that you've already been waiting already 3 weeks should go by in no time!! Daisy is such a cutie patootie :wub: :wub:


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

She is _adorable_ - Congratulations!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

precious . . when does she get to come home to you permamently?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I know you have to wait until Daisy is 12 weeks...but how could you restrain from putting her in your pocket and bringing her home?!?!?! She is the cutest thing!!!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

She's beautiful! :wub:


----------

